# Sig...



## AlloySkull (Dec 4, 2007)

My sig.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking nice.I like it.


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks man, I wished it looked like yours though. O.O I always loved that specific Fw-190.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice siggy you've got there, AlloySkull


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, and I love your Flogger, MiGs are a love of mine.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 6, 2007)

What kind, AS?

I like all kinds of MiG's, from the -15 to the -35


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 6, 2007)

My top faves are the MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-29 and MiG-15.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

I have some nice pics (I think I posted them here a while back, but I am not sure) of Migs that I took in Iraq including a Mig-25 (destroyed however) and Mig-23s.

I also have some nice pics of Migs that I took in Museums and Airshows over here and even some pics of Hungarian Migs that I took while training with the Hungarians.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2007)

Really nice sig, Alloy.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice siggy, alloy....

Charles


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice sig matey....


----------

